# Discuss: Best Twin Towers



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

What do you think are the best twin towers in the world?

My favorites are the original One World Trade Center and Two World Trade Center in New York, and the Petronas Twin Towers in Kuala Lumpur.

Twin Towers 1995 New York by Jean PRICE, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/dskDy2

https://flic.kr/p/p5wvTu

The Petronas Twin Towers by lucas.gangx - busy with studies..., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

To me the Petronas are the best twins :cheers:


----------



## aim11086 (Oct 10, 2010)

Still adore my Petronas


----------



## pau_p1 (Apr 30, 2004)

I guess indeed the Petronas would win on this one... i think there's no other twin tower in the world to-date that is as distinguishable as the Petronas..


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

same two favourites! 

WTC for being the first supertall twins

Petronas for being unique, concrete inside (the support frames n the columns) n steels (of coz with glasses) outside ( the facade). mostly supertalls now (and then), prefer the cheaper opposite option, steels inside n concrete (worse! only glasses) outside


----------



## jchk (Jul 15, 2015)

Not quite on the same level as the Petronas towers or the former WTC, and I'm not sure they qualify as twin towers (they are more siblings than twins), but I've always had a soft spot for HK's Lippo centre:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Edit.


----------



## Kadzman (Aug 10, 2015)

Chicago Marina Towers








How could these two be overlooked! Another timeless pair of structures. Though not quite the same, when I first saw Petronas Towers, this pair immediately came to mind..


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade 








mondo.rs


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^Oh, my!


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

The Concourse buildings, AKA the "King and Queen" in Sandy Springs, just north of Atlanta, Georgia, USA:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^I've heard those are the tallest buildings in America located in a suburban city. Quite impressive!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The Petronas Towers are the best by far IMO.

We've got these 2 skysores:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Eric Offereins said:


> We've got these 2 *skysores*:


Hmm. Maybe you should reread the thread title.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

PTT for sure, but I like this one too

Bahrain WTC


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

I still prefer the original WTC of NYCITY


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

ipiranga premium, são paulo, I know they have an ordinary style, but I Iike them :grass:








https://m.cyrela.com.br/imovel/ipiranga-premium-apartamento-alto-do-ipiranga-zona-sul-sao-paulo-sp


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Untitled by Sebastian Yen, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Deutsche Bank Twin Towers*









by Thomas Wolf, http://www.foto-tw.de/ ((CC BY-SA 3.0 DE))


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

My favorites are Folkart Towers in Izmir, Turkey. I think they have wonderful design.

SAM_2620 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr

SAM_1129 by BerkeKayalar, on Flickr


----------



## jutyjghnjgf (Sep 5, 2017)

*KeangNam in HaNoi, VietNam*









*Lotter center in HaNoi, VietNam*









*Bitexco in VietNam*


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

to date PTT Petronas still the best...with the skybridge..it is such a phenomenal and truly iconic.


----------



## LookUpInAwe (Aug 12, 2017)

Huaguoyuan Twin Towers


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

My favorites are the old twin towers of the World Trade Center of NYC, sadly they are gone. They will live forever in history .


----------



## anujmittal (Sep 13, 2015)

*Imperial Towers in Mumbai*


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ wow an incarnation of smaller PTT without the skybridge


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

The tallest twins that are still standing for 2 decades and counting...










Kuala Lumpur Skyline by brerwolfe, on Flickr

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## anujmittal (Sep 13, 2015)

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ wow an incarnation of smaller PTT without the skybridge


They are residential towers having 60 floors and height of 254m.


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

The Mercuriales (1975), Paris (Bagnolet)










The towers was inspired by the WTC.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Not twins, but quadruplets! The *Presidential Towers* in Chicago!



A Chicagoan said:


> Chicago, Chicago, that toddlin' town by Tony, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Presidential Towers by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

LookUpInAwe said:


> Huaguoyuan Twin Towers


These are topped out now.


zwamborn said:


> 2019-08-29 by yayaow


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No twin towers yet in Vancouver but there is a few are under construction or being proposed.


----------



## MalimDeMan (Sep 2, 2015)

One of my favourite
*LE NOUVEL KLCC*


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

Torres El Faro, Buenos Aires



















Source


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Absolute World, Mississauga, Canada

Absolute World by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Absolute World by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Absolute World by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Petronas Towers or the original WTC's

/thread

That being said.. there are a lot other great examples


Al Kazim Towers / Al Riyad Newspaper by Sara AL, on Flickr


Emirates Towers. by Xavier Hernandez, on Flickr


The World’s Tallest Lodge In Dubai: The JW Marriott Marquis by emre ticaret, on Flickr


Marina City Chicago by Allan, on Flickr


NYC - Time Warner Center at Columbus Circle by Guenther Lutz, on Flickr


----------



## Emmeloord (Jul 21, 2005)

De hoge heren in Rotterdam


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

*Residencial Del Bosque, Mexico City
Cesar Pelli, 1996*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

QalzimCity said:


> The tallest twins that are still standing for 2 decades and counting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


The tallest and also the best designed.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

some Chinese twins likely unknown to a lot of people

Raffles City Hangzhou


Raffles City - Hangzhou by Artyukh Igor, on Flickr

International Youth Cultural Centre, Nanjing









by hufton + crow


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ The Youth Cultural Centre is stretching the definition of "twins" a bit, I think.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Folkart Towers Izmir*


Contrasting View by aka Gerald, auf Flickr


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Yachthouse Residence Club by Pininfarina* (U/C)
*Balneário Camboriú, Brazil*

*Height:* 281 meters x 2
*Floors:* 81 x 2








































​


----------



## TopoGigio (Aug 27, 2010)

*KIO Towers*, Madrid, Spain


----------

